# Lavorereste per Microsoft

## HoX

L'altro giorno stavo parlando con mio padre riguardo a Microsoft vs OpenSource nel mondo del lavoro.

Riassumendo il discorso: lui ha insistito sul fatto che se avessi l'opportunita' di lavorare per la Microsoft ci dovrei andare subito perche' e' una buona voce sul proprio curriculum vitae e perche' pagano bene... io invece ho risposto che se non e' una necessita' (tipo che con il mio misero stipendio faccio la fame) io preferisco lavorare in una software house semi-sconosciuta e magari guadagnare un po' di meno.

voi che ne pensate?

----------

## Josuke

Penso che abbia ragione tuo padre   :Very Happy: 

----------

## HoX

 *Josuke wrote:*   

> Penso che abbia ragione tuo padre  

 

quindi secondo te, Daniel Robbins ha fatto bene a lasciare gentoo per andare a lavorare alla micro$oft?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Anema wrote:*   

> quindi secondo te, Daniel Robbins ha fatto bene a lasciare gentoo per andare a lavorare alla micro$oft?

 

Si non sfami la famiglia a sogni purtroppo e oggi giorno sappiamo tutti come sono gli stipendi. Lavoro per vivere (anche se mi piace il mio lavoro) e non il contrario.

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

se mi pagassero bene ci andrei senza nessun dubbio   :Cool: 

----------

## 102376

subito........ senza dubbio, è un opportunità grande, sono colossi dove si puo' fare molta carriera se sei bravo.

----------

## codadilupo

direi proprio di no. Colossi del genere non ti permettono di avere la benchè minima individualità.

Coda

----------

## devilheart

non so...

sebbene paghino bene, credo che lavorare per una azienda così grande sia limitante

----------

## Kernel78

Ho già mollato altri lavori ben retribuiti per motivi etici, a meno che non riesca a garantire un buon tenore di vita a mia moglie e mia figlia e mi permetto il lusso di fare una scelta morale anche se economicamente svantaggiosa.

Ovvio che prima di far patire la fame a mia figlia leccherei gli stivali di bill ma preferisco vivere in pace con me stesso se posso ...

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> *

 

Concordo.

scherzandoci su:

Il mio problema è che ogni volta che tocco la tastiera di un pc con installato windows il monitor diventa stranamente blu. Potrebbero assumermi come beta tester...

----------

## HoX

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> Il mio problema è che ogni volta che tocco la tastiera di un pc con installato windows il monitor diventa stranamente blu. Potrebbero assumermi come beta tester...

 

xke' beta tester? funziona tutto perfettamente se ti compare la Blue Screen of Death... anzi.. sarebbe preoccupante il contrario... infatti in ambiente M$ Win l'errore si verifica quando tutto e' andato per il verso giusto (eccone le prove)

----------

## randomaze

 *Anema wrote:*   

>  *Josuke wrote:*   Penso che abbia ragione tuo padre   
> 
> quindi secondo te, Daniel Robbins ha fatto bene a lasciare gentoo per andare a lavorare alla micro$oft?

 

In realtà drobbins era andato in M$  per spiegare a M$ cosa é l'opensource (ananstanza testuali parole)... poi 8 mesi dopo se ne é andato dicendo che non gli lasciavano fare quello che pensava. 

Anema, non é così semplice come << M$ vs resto del mondo>>: se puoi scegliere bisogna vedere in cosa puoi scegliere; sviluppare OpenSource scritto in cobol mi sembra decisamente meno divertente che sviluppare con C#, anche se pagassero di più il primo.

Se mi basassi sulle mie idee a prescindere dal resto dovrei rifiutare tutti i posti di lavoro dove mi danno un PC equipaggiato con windoze...

----------

## skypjack

Certo che accetterei, ma chiederei loro di poter installare Gentoo sul mio pc in ufficio!!  :Laughing: 

----------

## DuDe

 *devilheart wrote:*   

> non so...
> 
> sebbene paghino bene, credo che lavorare per una azienda così grande sia limitante

 

Se non lo avete letto vi consiglio di leggere microservi, li e' raccontato come si lavora in microsoft e da quello che c'e' scritto non e' un buon posto, anche se ti pagano bene.

Io in un lavoro guardo anche a componente umana, in fin dei conti e' li che vivi la giornata quindi se l'ambiente non mi e' consono passo a fare altro anche dovessi guadagnare di meno, forse sono io che tengo piu' alla mia salute che al mio portafogli

----------

## Apetrini

 *zocram wrote:*   

> subito........ senza dubbio, ï¿½ un opportunitï¿½ grande, sono colossi dove si puo' fare molta carriera se sei bravo.

 

ma per favore, sono colossi che non ti permettono assolutamente di fare carriera; sono aziende troppo grandi, se fa prima carriera in azienda un po' piu piccole.

Se mi pagassero bene e mi dessero una possibilitÃ  di crescita adeguata, andrei a lavorare per la microsoft.

L'importante in un lavoro secondo me che uno, oltre ad avere uno stipendio adeguato, impari qualcosa e non che sprechi 5 anni della sua vita per non aver imparato nulla. Il lavoro dell'informatico ideale Ã¨ quello dove si imparano cose nuove continuamente. Perche se si sta fermi 5 anni a catalogare carte e spostare pc, Ã¨ tempo sprecato.

----------

## Cazzantonio

Se il lavoro è interessante e la paga non fa schifo perché no?

Sicuramente meglio che lavorare ad un progetto poco interessante e malpagato (anche se opensource).

----------

## cloc3

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Lavoro per vivere (anche se mi piace il mio lavoro) e non il contrario.

 

al di là di ogni riferimento personale, questa frase sottende, secondo me, un aspetto della crisi di valori della nostra società contemporanea.

si distingue troppo spesso tra la propria identità personale e quella professionale. in un mondo ideale non dovrebbe essere così, o dovrebbe esserlo di meno.

complimenti per il sondaggio. non deludete l'autore con un valor medio finale troppo basso   :Twisted Evil:  .

----------

## Nuitari

perchè no....io se mi pigliassero ci andrei subito, anche malpagato. Se posso fare un paragone col mio ramo (l'elettronica), io personalmente ci andrei. Magari se poi il lavoro fa schifo e mi trovo male mi faccio un solo annetto o 6 mesi, ma intanto sul curriculum posso scrivere che ho lavorato per una grande azienda, e questo a mio parere conta molto (almeno da quel che mi hanno detto, nel mio curriculum ancora non ci sta scritto nulla  :Razz: )  :Smile: 

----------

## lavish

Occasioni del genere capitano raramente nella vita, se non MAI alla persona comune.

Microsoft, per quanto qualche estremista possa dire in questo forum, e' leader nel settore dell'informatica. Veramente non capisco perche' molti si creano dei problemi etici... scherziamo? Cos'ha a che vedere la politica aziendale di Microsoft con l'etica e cosa comunque dovrebbe importarci finche' non sfruttano i bambini o cose simili (anzi sappiamo tutti cosa fa la fondazione Gates, quindi cerchiamo di non voler vedere solo quello che ci fa comodo)?

Ho trovato incredibili le risposte di molti utenti che forse non si rendono conto o forse rispondono cosi' sapendo di non avere le capacita' adatte.

Da tutto cio' segue ovviamente il fatto che non andrei mai a lavorare per Microsoft!

----------

## Kind_of_blue

In multinazionali come MS ... magari non c'è spazio per l'individualità ... ma ti fanno arrivare a una competenza verticale sul dettagli di cui ti stai occupando ... davvero buona.

Il percorso è ... lavorare in una multinazionale ... e poi andarsene per monetizzare l'esperienza

----------

## MajinJoko

 *Kind_of_blue wrote:*   

> Il percorso è ... lavorare in una multinazionale ... e poi andarsene per monetizzare l'esperienza

 

A mio modo di vedere è il punto di vista più corretto.

Se lavorassi per Microsoft, svilupperei un'esperienza non da poco.

Il fatto poi che "nel mio piccolo" preferisco un altro sistema operativo, e tutto sommatto apprezzi poco certe scelte di M$, non riesce comunque a farmi vedere del "male" nell'accettare una proposta di lavoro da un'azienda così importante nel mondo dell'informatica.

PS- Si è un numero in qualsiasi multinazionale, anche in una catena di cinema.. ci sono i pro e i contro, come in tutte le cose.

----------

## riverdragon

Prendo la domanda come "andresti a lavorare per microsoft *come programmatore*?": sì, ci andrei, e senza remore. Come ha detto lavish, microsoft è un'azienda leader, e non ci vedo nulla di male a lavorarci. Credo sarebbe più "moralmente riprovevole" lavorare, per esempio, per la nestlè, o per la nike degli anni '90.

Un'azienda diventa leader anche e soprattutto per il suo grado di specializzazione nei singoli ambiti, quindi immagino che i suoi programmatori siano, all'interno del contesto in cui lavorano, preparatissimi. Non mi sembra una cattiva prospettiva.

----------

## codadilupo

credo di non essermi spiegato granche': non ho detto che in ms sei un numero. Semmai ho detto che in realtà di quell'ordine di grandezza sei un numero. Ma in realtà non ho detto nemmeno questo. Ho detto - e spero di essere piu' chiaro - che in realtà di quell'ordine di grandezza, sei costretto ad essere... 'aziendalista', se mi si passa il termine.

Ora, non nego che l'aziendalismo sia requisito sine qua non richiesto piu' o meno da chiuque, ma ci sono sicuramente posti in cui la dicotomia tra la persona e il dipendente è più attenuata e la schizofrenia ti segue meno da vicino

P.S.: si', sarebbe bello dire "sono un programmatore" in luogo di "faccio il programmatore", ma tant'e'!

Coda

----------

## Kind_of_blue

azz ... coda ... il tuo emisfero destro si dissocia spesso da quello sinistro?

 :Razz: 

----------

## Peach

mi rifiuterei ma non mi darei al furto, piuttosto farei il barbone  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *Kind_of_blue wrote:*   

> In multinazionali come MS ... magari non c'è spazio per l'individualità ... ma ti fanno arrivare a una competenza verticale sul dettagli di cui ti stai occupando ... davvero buona.
> 
> Il percorso è ... lavorare in una multinazionale ... e poi andarsene per monetizzare l'esperienza

 

quoto in toto  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## skypjack

 *Kind_of_blue wrote:*   

> azz ... coda ... il tuo emisfero destro si dissocia spesso da quello sinistro?
> 
> 

 

 :Laughing: 

----------

## lavish

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> Come ha detto lavish, microsoft è un'azienda leader, e non ci vedo nulla di male a lavorarci. Credo sarebbe più "moralmente riprovevole" lavorare, per esempio, per la nestlè, o per la nike degli anni '90.

 

Ahhh sapevo che qualcuno non avrebbe colto l'ironia   :Laughing:  (anche perche' non mi permetterei mai di avere tali toni nei confronti degli altri)

Peach, io sono con te  :Smile: 

----------

## cloc3

 *lavish wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ahhh sapevo che qualcuno non avrebbe colto l'ironia   

 

ma davvero credevi che qualcuno l'avrebbe colta? io tacevo, ma ero basito...

allora con te, Peach e me abbiamo Athos, Porthos ed Aramis. se Anema fa D'Artagnan, saremo lo scudo della regina.

 :Laughing: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *Kind_of_blue wrote:*   

> azz ... coda ... il tuo emisfero destro si dissocia spesso da quello sinistro?
> 
> 

 

Beh, crederai mica di essere una persona sola, te  :Razz:  ?

Coda

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> al di là di ogni riferimento personale, questa frase sottende, secondo me, un aspetto della crisi di valori della nostra società contemporanea.

 

Perche' secondo te sarebbe giusto il contrario?

----------

## codadilupo

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *cloc3 wrote:*   al di là di ogni riferimento personale, questa frase sottende, secondo me, un aspetto della crisi di valori della nostra società contemporanea. 
> 
> Perche' secondo te sarebbe giusto il contrario?

 

immagino intenda dire che bisognerebbe essere cio' che si fa. Mio nonno era un contandino, non 'faceva' il contadino. Cosi' come mio padre era un sindacalista, e non 'faceva' il sindacalista.

Tuttavia, secondo me, la questione è resa da un punto di vista 'distorto'. Non sono io che non mi identifico piu' con cio' che faccio.

E' semmai vero il contrario. io vengo svuotato della mia professionalita', per assumere il ruolo di generica 'risorsa' umana da sfruttare. Questo non è perdita di valori. Questo è semplicemente il risultato della completa mancanza di etica.

Coda

----------

## randomaze

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

>  *fedeliallalinea wrote:*    *cloc3 wrote:*   al di là di ogni riferimento personale, questa frase sottende, secondo me, un aspetto della crisi di valori della nostra società contemporanea. 
> 
> Perche' secondo te sarebbe giusto il contrario? 
> 
> immagino intenda dire che bisognerebbe essere cio' che si fa. Mio nonno era un contandino, non 'faceva' il contadino. Cosi' come mio padre era un sindacalista, e non 'faceva' il sindacalista.

 

Pur tuttavia è necessario ammettere che alle volte questo non é possibile. Tuo nonno forse era "contadino dentro" ma se non avesse avuto un campo da arare forse avrebbe fatto (suo maglrado...) il vigile urbano.

La frase Lavoro per vivere e non il contrario non la vedo come una perdita di valori, tutt'altro: identifica il fatto che per quella persona il lavoro non è l'unico scopo della sua vita.

Certo agli occhi di chi vede il lavoro come motivazione principale della sua vita equivale a una crisi di valori dato che nega lo scopo cui ha deciso di immolare la sua esistenza.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> La frase Lavoro per vivere e non il contrario non la vedo come una perdita di valori, tutt'altro: identifica il fatto che per quella persona il lavoro non è l'unico scopo della sua vita.

 

Esatto e' questo che io intendevo.

----------

## 102376

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> La frase Lavoro per vivere e non il contrario non la vedo come una perdita di valori, tutt'altro: identifica il fatto che per quella persona il lavoro non è l'unico scopo della sua vita.
> 
> Certo agli occhi di chi vede il lavoro come motivazione principale della sua vita equivale a una crisi di valori dato che nega lo scopo cui ha deciso di immolare la sua esistenza.

 

ma a lavoro ci stai la maggior parte delle ore, e lavorare in posto dove non ti piace, non è proprio una bella idea, non sarà l'unico scopo della vita, ma ti occuppa la maggior parte della vita.

----------

## randomaze

 *zocram wrote:*   

>  *randomaze wrote:*   
> 
> La frase Lavoro per vivere e non il contrario non la vedo come una perdita di valori, tutt'altro: identifica il fatto che per quella persona il lavoro non è l'unico scopo della sua vita.
> 
> Certo agli occhi di chi vede il lavoro come motivazione principale della sua vita equivale a una crisi di valori dato che nega lo scopo cui ha deciso di immolare la sua esistenza. 
> ...

 

Assolutamente si.

Infatti prima di decidere se lavorare o meno per qualcuno o qualcosa credo che sia il caso di scoprire cosa vorrebbero farti fare. Giusto per precisare, lo scopo dei colloqui di lavoro non é solo quello di permettere all'azienda di valutare il candidato ma anche quello di permettere al candidato di valutare l'azienda, in modo che quest'ultimo sia in grado di valutare se la proposta di lavoro é soddisfacente o meno.

----------

## federico

Io ci andrei se la paga fosse buona e se il lavoro non fosse da stakanovismo, in modo che coi soldi che cucco posso portare avanti progetti miei. Se non si verificassero queste due condizioni (e penso che comunque la paga faccia schifo e il tempo di lavoro sia piu' di 8 ore, perche' altrimenti non sarebbero cosi' ricchi) preferirei continuare col sistemare i windows che non funzionano ai clientini piccoli...  :Smile: 

Fede

----------

## codadilupo

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Pur tuttavia è necessario ammettere che alle volte questo non é possibile. Tuo nonno forse era "contadino dentro" ma se non avesse avuto un campo da arare forse avrebbe fatto (suo maglrado...) il vigile urbano.

 

La frase Lavoro per vivere e non il contrario non la vedo come una perdita di valori, tutt'altro: identifica il fatto che per quella persona il lavoro non è l'unico scopo della sua vita.[/quote]

Assolutamente... ma è decisamente una ben grama esistenza quella che ti fa sprecare una decina di ore della tua giornata in qualcosa che non t'interessa  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## federico

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> Assolutamente... ma è decisamente una ben grama esistenza quella che ti fa sprecare una decina di ore della tua giornata in qualcosa che non t'interessa 

 

Bhe io ad esempio ho tutta una serie di passioni che nel privato mi attirano; quando questo si trasforma in lavoro per me perdono la meta' dell'interesse. Per svariati motivi, iniziando dal fatto che di solito non sei tu che decidi il come, il dove e il quanto, continuando col fatto che hai i tempi tirati, e i lavori coi tempi tirati vengono sempre peggio di quando li fai coi tempi tuoi, e via discorrendo. Terminando col fatto che il cliente di solito ti dice ok si va bene, oppure ok si non va bene, ma non e' che ti sia riconoscente.

In tutto questo non vedo per quale motivo il lavoro dovrebbe appassionarmi, io sono appassionato solo di quello che decido io di fare, e il resto lo faccio perche' tutto sommato devo...

----------

## Raffo

Certo, ci lavorerei. Dicono che in italia non pagano male in confronto a molti altri (ma forse ci vuole poco) e il lavorare per un'azienda di questo livello è sicuramente un'esperienza molto importante.

----------

## riverdragon

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Ahhh sapevo che qualcuno non avrebbe colto l'ironia   (anche perche' non mi permetterei mai di avere tali toni nei confronti degli altri)

 Ciò non toglie che il discorso, per quanto tu l'abbia detto ironicamente, avesse perfettamente senso.  :Smile: 

----------

## cloc3

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *cloc3 wrote:*   al di là di ogni riferimento personale, questa frase sottende, secondo me, un aspetto della crisi di valori della nostra società contemporanea. 
> 
> Perche' secondo te sarebbe giusto il contrario?

 

secondo me sì.

sono consapevole di avere forzato in qualche misura l'intenzione della tua frase, ma lo ho fatto un po' apposta per spostare l'attenzione sul rapporto vita-lavoro.

io credo che il lavoro costituisca una dimensione fondamentale dell'individuo, dalla quale è lecito attendersi lo stesso grado di soddisfazione che normalmente si richiede al rapporto con la famiglia, con gli amici o con gli hobbies personali.

è ben vero che non sempre è possibile essere soddisfatti della propria moglie o della propria figlia (lo so, lo so, Kernel78, non sto parlando di te... :Smile: ) ma sarebbe inaccettabile per questo rifugiarsi nel vecchio adagio di popolare umorismo: "buse se buse e c**o no ga ocji".

se si deve avere un lavoro è giusto impegnarsi per trarre da esso le massime soddisfazioni personali. semmai, approvo la posizione di Cazzantonio, che precisa "Se il lavoro è interessante", ma meno le scelte esclusivamente utilitaristiche. il malessere sociale che si va diffondendo con il lavoro interinale  è figlio anche di un atteggiamento poco aggressivo su questo fronte.

vero è che per me è facile parlare, giocando i miei 5 in allegria,  perché il mio rapporto con l'informatica è cresciuto in una dimensione dilettanteatecnicomoltochiacchierone che altri non possono permettersi. e non è possibile imporre a nessuno eroismi astratti, come la confindustria coni piccoli industriali che non devono pagare il pizzo, mentre i grandi si spartiscono le tangenti. tuttavia, la presenza di così tanti sì quasi incondizionati in un forum fortemente di parte come questo mi fa percepire una certa incapacità psicologica di prendere posizioni decise rispetto a problemi importanti.

----------

## Scen

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> ma sarebbe inaccettabile per questo rifugiarsi nel vecchio adagio di popolare umorismo: "buse se buse e c**o no ga ocji".

 

LOL  :Laughing: 

Che si rifà ai quello dei nostri avi provenienti dalle brughiere scozzesi "every hole is the same as the dick is blind"  :Wink: 

Io, lavorare per Microsoft? No  :Cool:  (forse anche perchè più che "programmatore" sono "sistemista", e devo cozzare ogni giorno contro la rigiditià del mondo MS  :Evil or Very Mad:  )

----------

## djinnZ

...andare a lavorare per M$ Italia? No, grazie. Forse a breve termine (sei mesi, un anno) ma nulla di più, tanto per mettere nel curriculum "eperienza presso M$".

Non perchè sia M$ ma perchè non mi pare che ci siano molte prospettive come formazione ricevuta o sicurezza del posto (se devi andare a scaldare la sedia, non è una poltrona ma un sediolino eiettabile, sempre che non sei parente di qualche politico o dirigente sindacale) per qualcosa di prettamente "tecnico", diverso per l'economico/marketing, una mutinazionale nel curriculum è sempre una mutinazionale nel curriculum, ma non credo ce ne siano molti interessati in questo forum.

Lavorare per M$ Redmond come programmatore o sistemista? Lavorare per uno dei più grandi colossi dell'informatica mondiale? E quando ti ricapita un'occasione simile?!

Certo se poi l'ambiente è prettamente razzista ed in quanto "NON-WASP" sei destinato ad essere sempre l'ultima ruota del carro, la valuti sempre a termine ma con tempi un pochino più lunghi (due/tre anni).

Abbandonare l'aziendina sconosciuta? Dipende dalle prospettive (stipendio, stabilità dell'azienda) che offre. Se lavori per un negozietto scalcagnato fai bene ad andartene se puoi, se lavori per un var sap con una decente base di clientela ed hai i numeri per poter ambire al posto del tuo capo (anche se in totale ci lavorate in cinque) quando andrà in pensione tra dieci anni... io resterei.

Certo la piccola azienda può sempre fallire nel frattempo ma anche M$ può decidere di licenziare per sfruttare un pochino di giovani pagandoli poco (ci sono diversi "mercanti di carne" specializzati nel settore IT, non sempre "grande azienda"="lavoro certo") o sfruttando le agevolazioni fiscali e contributive.

Visto che la sfera di cristallo non la hai... non c'è una soluzione. Puoi solo cercare di fare la scelta migliore.

Certo se ti propongono come lavoro il trolleggio nel mondo dell'open source per sabotare lo sviluppo e far fuggire la gente dai progetti è un altro paio di maniche, ma l'open source (per fortuna) non è una confessione religiosa (anche se spesso leggo chi se ne proclama sacerdote  :Twisted Evil:  ), è solo una soluzione (in evoluzione continua) ad un problema pratico.

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> non è possibile imporre a nessuno eroismi astratti, come la confindustria coni piccoli industriali che non devono pagare il pizzo, mentre i grandi si spartiscono le tangenti. tuttavia, la presenza di così tanti sì quasi incondizionati in un forum fortemente di parte come questo mi fa percepire una certa incapacità psicologica di prendere posizioni decise rispetto a problemi importanti.

 

ovviamente, quoto.

[semi-OT] *cloc3 wrote:*   

> il malessere sociale che si va diffondendo con il lavoro interinale  è figlio anche di un atteggiamento poco aggressivo su questo fronte.

 

nella piccola azienda (non importa se ha due dipendenti o è la mitica mivar, basta che prorietà e direzione coincidano e non siano mero capitale, in realtà) tradizionale una persona non viene cacciata a casaccio (la mia esperienza mi dice che anche se il proprietario, escludendo l'ampia percentuale di idioti, improvvisati ed incapaci, un dipendente lo vorrebbe morto se rende se lo tiene stretto ma anche che si può finire licenziati per uno screzio personale) e può rendersi insostituibile, nella grande azienda moderna è più facile essere solo un numero (e se si è facilmente rimpiazzabili si è automaticamente facilmente licenziabili, e tanti dirigenti non sono responsabilizzati quanto un "padroncino" e sono capaci di licenziare per aver fatto una battuta) e le cose vanno molto peggio.

[OT]Il lavoro interinale è figlio della convinzione che tutto il welfare sia un'utopia irrealizzabile, con buona pace di due secoli di scontri sociali, ma anche di leggi datate, mal scritte e peggio gestite e, soprattutto, di certe anacronistiche posizioni rigide e controparti capaci solo di apettare il momento buono per fare il colpaccio. Per esempio la resistenza sulla corrispondenza univoca paga/ore lavorate (ci sono settori dove servirebbe e tutti i settori di manutenzione a cominciare dall'IT hanno simili necessità) ha prodotto il colpo di mano che ha portato ai cococo, che sono solo uno sperpero di contributi e non ha eliminato le forme di sfuttamento, anzi le ha legalizzate.[/OT]

[assolutamente-OT] *cloc3 wrote:*   

> io credo che il lavoro costituisca una dimensione fondamentale dell'individuo, dalla quale è lecito attendersi lo stesso grado di soddisfazione che normalmente si richiede al rapporto con la famiglia, con gli amici o con gli hobbies personali.

  veramente quello che dici sarebbe il senso dell'art.1 della costituzione, spesso ce ne dimentichiamo e gli attribuiamo una interpretazione sarcastica   :Twisted Evil: 

[assolutamente-OT]

[/semi-OT]

Piuttosto pensare che M$ ha trovato i fondi per il lancio di windozz '95 giocando sull'assicurazione sanitaria dei dipendenti (gli è andata bene e tutto a posto, ma se '95 fosse stato un flop? Chi mi dice che non lo rifaranno?) non la mette in buona luce ai miei occhi, mi fa pensare ad un atteggiamento troppo spregiudicato e quindi non ci andrei mai a lavorare se non a breve termine ed in mancanza di alternative.

Ma per questa valutazione oggettiva, non perchè è contrario alla mia fede. Cerchiamo di essere seri.

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> mio padre era un sindacalista

 

 :Shocked:  azz... il nemico!  :Twisted Evil:  Sarà lecito bazzicare lo stesso forum e darci consigli a vicenda?!  :Laughing: 

A proposito del sondaggio: La mia risposta non sarebbe "solo se pagano bene" ma "se ci sono buone prospettive e lo stipendio è congruo". Non serve che ti offrono 10.000 euro al mese se poi lo spendi tutto solo per sopravvivere o se potresti perdere il posto da un giorno all'altro.

Ed eventualmente aprirei un thread sul "Lavoreresti per la SOGEI?"(la società informatica dell'agenzia delle entrate, per chi non lo sapesse), "Lavoreresti per il parlamento?" etc.  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

[OT]sempre a proposito dei sondaggi consiglierei di rivedere Belushi parlarne in "Dimenticare Palermo". Servono più a manifestare il pensiero di chi li pone piuttosto che di chi risponde.  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:  [/OT]

----------

## Peach

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> della regina

 

dei barboni?  :Question:   :Laughing: 

----------

## wilma_dammi_la_clava

mi darei a forme di attività più creative e libere (anche se da fame) piuttosto che lavorare per zi billy...

----------

## lavish

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

>  *lavish wrote:*   Ahhh sapevo che qualcuno non avrebbe colto l'ironia   (anche perche' non mi permetterei mai di avere tali toni nei confronti degli altri) Ciò non toglie che il discorso, per quanto tu l'abbia detto ironicamente, avesse perfettamente senso. 

 

Secondo te la mancanza di etica, o piu' precisamente la persecuzione di fini esclusivamente utilitartistici,  e' identificabile solo nello sfruttamento dei bambini o e' un concetto di piu' ampio respiro?  :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz: 

Quella affermazione era talmente banale che per credere che fossi in buona fede, avreste dovuto considerarmi un idiota DOC   :Laughing: 

----------

## riverdragon

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Secondo te la mancanza di etica, o piu' precisamente la persecuzione di fini esclusivamente utilitartistici,  e' identificabile solo nello sfruttamento dei bambini o e' un concetto di piu' ampio respiro?   

 E' un concetto di più ampio respiro, ovviamente. Ma credo che la faccenda vada analizzata in maniera più distaccata di quanto sta avvenendo qui: la persecuzione di fini esclusivamente utilitaristici è normale, all'interno del libero mercato: un'impresa ha normalmente come scopo il profitto, non la filantropia.

Non mi sembra che microsoft stia usando metodi criminali per arrivare ai suoi scopi: se ritenessi tale la pratica di "riportare parzialmente le informazioni per mostrare scenari non corrispondenti alla verità obiettiva" beh... probabilmente dovrei anche smettere di votare  :Smile: 

D'altra parte qui (in parte giustamente) microsoft è vista in maniera peggiore che altrove; per esempio, non credo che si sarebbe levato lo stesso coro di rimostranze se fosse stato proposto di andare a lavorare per la parmalat: eppure la parmalat ha lasciato buchi finanziari nelle tasche di molti dei suoi azionisti!

Nello specifico, se mi volessero in microsoft per elaborare una strategia per spazzare via linux anche con metodi non legali, immagino rifiuterei; ma i dipendenti che scrivono windows o office non li ritengo altrettanto responsabili delle politiche aziendali, e il mio "sì" era relativo a quest'ultima prospettiva.

----------

## djinnZ

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> Non mi sembra che microsoft stia usando metodi criminali per arrivare ai suoi scopi:

 

criminalmente leciti piuttosto (la storia dei contributi, l'acuito di proprie azioni etc.) ma il problema è che negli stati uniti è legale semmai (e ci vorrebbero far diventare peggio di loro)

ma diciamo che è nella media delle multinazionali, anzi non neanche tanto male a quel che so

edit: parmalat è il meno. C'era quella bizzarra cordata che aveva preso possesso di buona parte dei finanziamenti 488 ed aveva come "mission" una fumosa accozzaglia di proclami nazistoidi (nota: una cosa è un fascista od un nazista, altra un  naziastoide od un fascistello che non hanno niente a vedere con l'ideologia) pseudo legisti ed apertamente anti-meridionali, quella serie di aziende tra san marino vaticano monaco e lichtenstein che sevivano solo a truffare  rimborsi iva, certe società di cartolarizzazione, gli enti fantasma, la storia del latte in polvere in africa, i contributi cee per la distruzione delle sovrapproduzioni agricole, i pip solo per scroccar soldi, i cassaintegrati titolari d'impresa o dipendenti pubblici part time, i falsi invalidi, i progetti di sviluppo bocciati e riassegnati con un altro nome a gente che non aveva le capacità e la volontà di realizzarli, la questione dei bilanci di xerox... se iniziamo a parlare di truffe non la finiamo più. E buona parte di quelli che ci lavoravano pensavano di lavorare per delle normali aziende. Non è pertinente per niente IMHO.

----------

## riverdragon

Quello che intendevo dire è che oltre un certo limite di "malefatte" anche il mio senso etico si sveglia, impedendomi di accettare proposte di lavoro di quel tipo; ma, per quello che so, microsoft non supera tale limite.

----------

## HoX

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> Non mi sembra che microsoft stia usando metodi criminali per arrivare ai suoi scopi

 

Non usa metodi criminali per arrivare ai suoi scopi, ma usa metodi leciti per arrivare ai suoi scopi "criminali".

Questa l'ho letta solo oggi... a me non sembra che sia legalmente criminale cio' che fa (visto che di fatto il sistema operativo e' suo ed e' concesso solo in licenza), ma non mi sembra neanche eticamente lecito che entra nei computer della gente e fa il ca**o che vuole...

Anche perche' in quel caso aggiorna l'installer, ma in tanti altri casi... boh!!! non si sa cosa faccia XP ha un certo numero di processi che richiedono perennemente l'accesso a internet... senza che nessuno gli dica di far nulla. Il file rundll (non mi ricordo il nome esatto del file), ogni volta che viene richiamato tenta l'accesso online. non mi pare molto corretto.

Anche perche' se io ho documenti riservati della mia azienda sul computer devo avere la GARANZIA che rimangano riservati e non che loro li possano vedere per chissa' quale motivo. Poi non lo fanno (anche perche' non gliene frega nulla, in linea di massima), ma si lasciano lo spiraglio aperto.

PS: avevo pure letto da qualche parte che, quanto a lavori online in background per scambio info con i server m$, Xp e' una verginella rispetto a Vista!

----------

## djinnZ

 *Anema wrote:*   

> Anche perche' se io ho documenti riservati della mia azienda sul computer devo avere la GARANZIA che rimangano riservati e non che loro li possano vedere per chissa' quale motivo. Poi non lo fanno (anche perche' non gliene frega nulla, in linea di massima), ma si lasciano lo spiraglio aperto.

 

e nel frattempo il piano di sicurezza della tua azienda non è valido con tutte le conseguenze (galera inclusa) del caso.

ma se hai delle disposizioni che dicono molto coerentemente:

si deve sempre aggiornare all'ultima versione, devi verificare che aggiornamenti fai, non importa cosa aggiorni basta che sia approvato dal produttore, non importa che sia sicuro ma che hai il pezzo di carta per scaricare le responsabilità su un fornitore, l'importante è che si aderisca quanto comunemente adottato, chi verifica decide a proprio piacimento se è sufficiente o meno, non puoi controllare gli addetti ma se responsabile di quel che fanno e di quel che possono fare, e via dicendo...

----------

## mack1

Comincerei a preoccuparmi del colloquio   :Twisted Evil:  (dal Coriere della Sera di oggi "Quelle pazze domande al colloquio":

 *Quote:*   

> Immaginatevi al primo colloquio:tesi,concentrati,motivati.E, proprio mentre pensate di mostrare un contegno professionale, il selezionatore butta lì:"Si crede figo?".
> 
> Oppure un più imbarazzante:"Si sente maggiormente leone o gazzella?".
> 
> O peggio ancora, un quesito esistenziale del tipo:"Perchè i tombini sono rotondi?".
> ...

 

Evidentemente le "palle"  :Rolling Eyes:   sono di casa a Redmond!!!!  :Laughing:   :Cool: 

Per rispondere al sondaggio:

certo che ci andrei a patto che oltre alle "palle" mi dessero pure una mazza  :Laughing:  !!

----------

## randomaze

 *mack1 wrote:*   

> Immaginatevi al primo colloquio:tesi,concentrati,motivati.E, proprio mentre pensate di mostrare un contegno professionale, il selezionatore butta lì:"Si crede figo?".
> 
> Oppure un più imbarazzante:"Si sente maggiormente leone o gazzella?".
> 
> O peggio ancora, un quesito esistenziale del tipo:"Perchè i tombini sono rotondi?".

 

Queste sono domande da ufficio del personale generalista, non stento a credere che le facciano ma non mi sono mai capitate (posso annoverare però un "perché dovremmo assumerla?", "ci dica il suo maggior pregio?").

Sembra che le facciano per studiare le capacità del candidato di fronte a situazioni difficili e/o imbarazzanti.

 *Quote:*   

> tra i precursori M$: il suo cavallo di battaglia per mettere in crisi le migliori meningi era:"Quante palle da golf ci vogliono per riempire un 747?

 

Questa la ho letta un paio di settimane fa riferita a google (si parlava di un camper e non di un 747 però...)

----------

## mack1

Sì è vero:sono domande fatte per testare la capacità di reagire a situazioni impreviste!!

Solo non credo siano così "definitive" per testare le capacità di una persona, anche perchè funzionano solo con chi non è preparato ad una simile evenienza.

----------

